# Day 42 Veg.



## stunzeed (Mar 6, 2007)

Let me know what you think.:farm: 

Stunzeed..


----------



## LazyDays (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, those look great...keep up the good work!


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 6, 2007)

I think you need to put them into flower. They'll at least double in size on you.


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 6, 2007)

:joint: I am waiting to flower them until the 4 in the bags get to be a decent size. Believe me I cant wait!!

Stunzeed..


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 7, 2007)

They look extremely healthy... I hope you got the room to flower em cause they are going to be some nasty nasty girls.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 7, 2007)

hey stunzeed,those are some nice lookin` women you have there.
what you givin em?   light etc.  keep up the art man.
:bongin:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 7, 2007)

*Holy crap stunzeed those ladies are freaking huge. You figure once you put them into flower their gonna stretch another 1 or 2 feet.   Hope you have the room my friend.   Anyway the ladies are looking great and your doing one hell of a great job. Keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Mar 7, 2007)

You should get a nice yeild from those girls - good work!

TGT


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the rep points Tom Green Thumb (Which is a clever name by the way) they are much appreciated. I will post pics periodically of my gals when I throw them into flower. I hope to do it soon, these dang Thai-Tanics need to hurry up and get their grow on. Thanks for the feedback everyone! :farm: 

Stunzeed..:bong1:


----------



## noodles (Mar 8, 2007)

Those look realy big and full for 42 days. Must be the grower huh. 

Later:cop:


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Noodles.:headbang: 

Stunzeed..


----------



## budsmokeronly (Mar 9, 2007)

Looking good man, what lighting are u using ?


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 9, 2007)

budsmokeronly said:
			
		

> Looking good man, what lighting are u using ?


 

Two 1000 watt HPS.


Stunzeed..


----------



## moneyme (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, that certainly explains a lot. Those are looking REAL healthy. Looks like they never had one bit of stress. I definitely want to watch this grow. Good luck!


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 9, 2007)

moneyme said:
			
		

> Well, that certainly explains a lot. Those are looking REAL healthy. Looks like they never had one bit of stress. I definitely want to watch this grow. Good luck!


 

Click the link in my signature my friend. They have had lots of stress at the beginning. Thank you though that is quite a compliment.

Stunzeed..:48:


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 12, 2007)

Stunzeed..:ccc:


----------



## SMoKING Blees (Mar 13, 2007)

they look beautiful
Rep points.


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 13, 2007)

SMoKING Blees said:
			
		

> they look beautiful
> Rep points.


 
And again, Thank you very much SB!!!!:headbang: 


  Stunzeed..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2007)

*Whats up stunzeed. What can i say other than the ladies are looking freaking huge and great. I can't wait to see how big them ladies get during the stretch. Gonna be fun to watch.  *


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 13, 2007)

:afroweed: Thanks TBG. I will make sure to keep you posted.

Stunzeed..


----------

